# Poliquin Supplements



## coolcanary (Jul 4, 2008)

After reading much about them on T Nation I am keen to find a local European source rather than go through all the hassle of paying custom charges and VAT. Does anyone know of where to find them? Preferably here in the UK.

Thanks.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

coolcanary said:


> After reading much about them on T Nation I am keen to find a local European source rather than go through all the hassle of paying custom charges and VAT. Does anyone know of where to find them? Preferably here in the UK.
> 
> Thanks.


What specifically are you after...?

Most are just fancy dressed versions of what can be found in Holland and Barratt


----------



## coolcanary (Jul 4, 2008)

My mate has got very lean using Poliquin's Fenuplex and fish oil.

I have used maximuscle's fenugreek and solgar's fish oil and only ended up smelling of curry and fish respectively. I also know a few guys in the States who swear by his stuff, so am curious to try out the quality of a few varied products.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cool, you were using a Maximuscle product, were you expecting much to happen other that your wallet being lighter?

I think the side effect of the Solgar product is to be expected, fish oils aren't going to smell of much else other than fish, I can't see that changing from one manufacturer to another.


----------



## coolcanary (Jul 4, 2008)

The solgar stuff made ME smell of fish oil, so it wasn't simply a case of the product itself smelling. After a week I was giving off a pungent eau de Grimsby.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

coolcanary said:


> The solgar stuff made ME smell of fish oil, so it wasn't simply a case of the product itself smelling. After a week I was giving off a pungent eau de Grimsby.


Solgar stuff is pricey from memory.

Do it if you are that set on it. Don't expect miracles.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I love the l'eau de Grimsby comment, the Grimsby tourist board would love you Cool!


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Solgar make the best multi vit/min on the market along with Quest..

TBH I usually tell people to just go out and try a supplement and see how *they* react to it and not to 100% rely on other peoples comments as there are always people out there that don`t follow the instructions properly or are eating a crappy diet and then the *supplement* will do a lot less for them if diet is weak..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Halfman halfbiscuit said:


> Solgar make the best multi vit/min on the market along with Quest..
> 
> TBH I usually tell people to just go out and try a supplement and see how *they* react to it and not to 100% rely on other peoples comments as there are always people out there that don`t follow the instructions properly or are eating a crappy diet and then the *supplement* will do a lot less for them if diet is weak..


Define best multi vit/min...


----------



## coolcanary (Jul 4, 2008)

I have found a place that seems to stock a lot of Poliquin supplements.

Now to decide what to buy..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would love to see these studies he speaks of, were his products are the only ones to produce results?


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Tall said:


> Define best multi vit/min...


Through my own and other peoples experiances we found that the best quality of ingredients and general feeling that the supplement(s) was working were from Solgar & Quests range of multi vits/mins. There ratios were also much better and not over the top compaired with the *general* route that bbing like manufacturers etc seem to take with the *more is better* mentality that still seems so engrained within the sport at all levels.

My own preference is Quest as it is slightly cheaper tha Solgar and does the job that I want it to do for me.


----------



## IgnitePT (Sep 21, 2010)

I have just started to use Poliquin supplements. I am using EPA Fish Oil, Collagen Complex and Allostatic Stamina. I do feel considerably better, more energetic (presumably the fish oil / allostatic) and less worry lines from the collagen (well I think that is what has made the difference).


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

ignitePT said:


> I have just started to use Poliquin supplements. I am using EPA Fish Oil, Collagen Complex and Allostatic Stamina. I do feel considerably better, more energetic (presumably the fish oil / allostatic) and less worry lines from the collagen (well I think that is what has made the difference).


How would fish oil make you more energetic ?? What in your fish oil ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Fish oil is a fat, it is pure energy.

Making you feel more energetic could be more a placebo effect than anything


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Poliquin has marketed his brand well, the crossfitters think it's the only one to trust. His stuff is good, but it's expensive.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046 (May 27, 2014)

Is it being pushed on PT courses now? Some newly trained are pushing this stuff on clients.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

He's actually left his own company now from what I understand.

So now you have the poliquin group in its stead.


----------

